# Best vacuums for Hardwood Floors



## andrew23 (5 mo ago)

Hello guys, looking for best vacuums for hardwood floors. Please suggest some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't wear shoes when I play.......
I go barefoot, it gives me a better feel for the floor.
😎

Edit:
Wow!!
The original post really got changed.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

I prefer the Super Sucker Wood Polisher 5000. It buffs, puffs, and polishes your wood in as much or as little time as you can handle. Its really all up to you on how long it takes for your wood to finish.
I got one when my wife stopped cleaning my wood and now I couldn't be happier.
She always complained when she had to polish the wood and never ever done as good of job as the Super Sucker.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Until vacuums are legal for fishing I'll move this thread


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shark Ninja. Has hardwood and carpet options. Like ours a lot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Until vacuums are legal for fishing I'll move this thread


Well... they aren't "illegal" at the moment. 






-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> I prefer the Super Sucker Wood Polisher 5000. It buffs, puffs, and polishes your wood in as much or as little time as you can handle. Its really all up to you on how long it takes for your wood to finish.
> I got one when my wife stopped cleaning my wood and now I couldn't be happier.
> She always complained when she had to polish the wood and never ever done as good of job as the Super Sucker.


Nice lol


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We use our Dyson for everything. Nice that it goes from wood to tile to carpet to rugs without needing any height adjustment

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wood floors in a house  When did that happen? I still have dirt floors in the Homestead.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

caddis8 said:


> Shark Ninja. Has hardwood and carpet options. Like ours a lot.


Can confirm, this is a great option. I have a big sheddy dog, and this gets up everything on my hardwood for a lot less than the dyson.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Swiffer for me.

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

andrew23 said:


> Hello guys, looking for best vacuums for hardwood floors. Please suggest some ideas. Thanks!


Push broom.


----------

